# New Toro Power Max 8/24 thoughts



## tbaysnowhawk (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi You all ..Hope everyone and theirs are doing well.
Im thinking about purchasing a new toro max 8/24 ..
Could any owners of 2019-18 model owners chim in with their positive and negative experiences.?
tha\nks Have great a Fall


----------



## Jimmy2020 (Oct 17, 2020)

tbaysnowhawk said:


> Hi You all ..Hope everyone and theirs are doing well.
> Im thinking about purchasing a new toro max 8/24 ..
> Could any owners of 2019-18 model owners chim in with their positive and negative experiences.?
> tha\nks Have great a Fall


Was hoping for some info on this model as well. I'm in South Eastern Ontario, was wondering if a single stage or double stage would suffice. Not an easy answer as we get the big storms occasionally, and definitely alot of wet snow. If I'm in the fence then just spend the extra $ and get a two stage to be safe? Thanks all


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Go big, or go home. Why get something that may only serve 90% of your needs ? The small storms are easy to shovel, but the big ones may result in a heart attack.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

the old boy scout moto is BE PREPAIRED , go big and be ready for that big wet one, it's better to be ready than not.

where i live we've had several mild winters yet i know from my years here we can get super dumps and a big 2 stage saved me big dollars not having to call in a bucket loader


----------



## Jimmy2020 (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks guys appreciate it. Like the OP I am thinking Toro 824. There's basically a single and two stage for that model and 250cc engine at the same price point at home Depot. I'm playing the waiting game to see if the two stage will drop below $1200 (cdn$!) It's a hell of a lot of money!!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome jimmy2020

they are 100 off in the usa right now, doubtful they will drop more than. 1200 cd = 910 usd about what we can get a 826 for


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

I just purchased the Toro 8/24 252cc yesterday to replace my old Ariens 7/24 twin stick. (tired of constant repairs, need something reliable) We only got about 6 inch of medium wet snow yesterday, but we have no side walks or curbs on my private way, so the plow basically leave a "wall" of snow in front of my house.
All I can say is it performed beautifully, plenty of power, no clogging. Easier to operate and even though the plastic joystick shoot control looks kind of cheap and gimmicky, it works really well. I'd say if you don't abuse it the plastic mechanism should hold up. Would have liked to have had this machine for the bigger storm we had a week ago.


----------

